# hello



## termimatorT2 (Nov 29, 2008)

hi, I'm new here. Just to say ive just got an audi tt 225 and love it bits, does just what i want it to. Does anyone know if its better to have the oil change at an audi dealer and get the book stamped or do it your self as im new to this and just want it wright [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum , best bet is one of the Audi specialists ,where are you ? plenty around and some even give discounts to TTOC members


----------



## termimatorT2 (Nov 29, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome to the forum , best bet is one of the Audi specialists ,where are you ? plenty around and some even give discounts to TTOC members


thanks for that, i thought so, I am in south wales, there is a dealership just down the road from me so will take it there.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

termimatorT2 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum , best bet is one of the Audi specialists ,where are you ? plenty around and some even give discounts to TTOC members
> ...


hi and welcome

think what andy meant was to take it to a good independent specialist, post your location in the mk1 section for recommendations

or have a look here

viewforum.php?f=39


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------

